
Show HN: Find your next favourite podcast - Doches
http://beta.shownotes.io/
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
I tried a few podcasts I subscribe to, only 3/4 were present
([http://www.microbe.tv/twiv/](http://www.microbe.tv/twiv/) was missing), and
none of them had any 'similar' podcasts come up.

~~~
Doches
Yeah, I need to find a better way to handle the (very common!) case where a
podcast doesn't yet have enough highly-ranked similar shows.

Similiarity is based on a mix of some basic nlp (tf-idf similarity between
show and episode notes) and shows that users have starred together or added to
a multi-search. I initially tried lowering the baseline score for what
constitutes a 'similar' show, but for shows where I don't have any non-nlp
features it often produced garbage.

